# Feel the Drive, Prince Albert tonight Fri 27th May



## lefteri (May 27, 2016)

FEEL>THE>DRIVE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
PRINCE>ALBERT>>BRIXTON>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
27.05.16>>10>2AM>>FREE>ENTRY>>>>>>>>>>
ITALO>DISCO>HOUSE>NEWBEAT>NEWWAVE>>
DJS>SZYMEK>LAWIK>>MARTIN>LEFTERI>>>>>>


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2016)

>>>that>way?>>>>


----------



## lefteri (May 28, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> >>>that>way?>>>>



>>>in>the>direction>of>drivetrain>>>>>>>


----------



## lefteri (May 29, 2016)

next one after the refurb with bigger dancefloor


----------



## editor (May 29, 2016)

And no stage


----------



## lefteri (May 30, 2016)

editor said:


> And no stage


true, seems wojtek prefers no bands, I thought it used to work well every now and then for live music but perhaps it's too much hassle?


----------



## editor (May 30, 2016)

It was never much hassle for me and I did all the booking/setting up/sounchecking/live mixing etc!


----------



## lefteri (Sep 29, 2017)

again tonight!


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 29, 2017)

lefteri said:


> again tonight!


Crikey. 

So soon?


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2017)

lefteri said:


> again tonight!


I would have listed in in Buzz but there was nothing on the website. I'm across the road in the Market House but I'll see if I can pop over for ten mins.


----------



## lefteri (Sep 29, 2017)

editor said:


> I would have listed in in Buzz but there was nothing on the website. I'm across the road in the Market House but I'll see if I can pop over for ten mins.


yeah was all a bit last minute!


----------



## lefteri (Sep 29, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Crikey.
> 
> So soon?


there have been a few between but I'm crap at promo!


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2017)

lefteri said:


> yeah was all a bit last minute!


That seems to be how the place operates these days!

I hope you don't find that DJ booth as annoying as I do. It's a buzzkill box!


----------



## lefteri (Sep 29, 2017)

editor said:


> That seems to be how the place operates these days!
> 
> I hope you don't find that DJ booth as annoying as I do. It's a buzzkill box!


yeah it's a bit annoying but I don't mind the fact that it is isolated a bit from the rest of the space - DJs should be heard and not seen!


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2017)

lefteri said:


> yeah it's a bit annoying but I don't mind the fact that it is isolated a bit from the rest of the space - DJs should be heard and not seen!


Well, maybe that's fine for the megaclubs, but the Albert is a pub! I like it when people chat to me/buy me shots etc


----------



## lefteri (Sep 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Well, maybe that's fine for the megaclubs, but the Albert is a pub! I like it when people chat to me/buy me shots etc



tends to be the megaclubs that elevate DJs onto a stage these days sadly - but yes, shots


----------



## lefteri (Sep 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Well, maybe that's fine for the megaclubs, but the Albert is a pub! I like it when people chat to me/buy me shots etc



helps that 2 of us do it back to back as well - would be a bit much on your own I'm sure


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2017)

lefteri said:


> tends to be the megaclubs that elevate DJs onto a stage these days sadly - but yes, shots


The size of the 'monitor' in the Albert's booth is something else too. How tinny is that sound?!!!


----------



## lefteri (Sep 29, 2017)

editor said:


> The size of the 'monitor' in the Albert's booth is something else too. How tinny is that sound?!!!


----------



## bimble (Sep 29, 2017)

Sound system in there is fucked right now anyway . Really bad , sounds like music is playing next door .


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2017)

lefteri said:


> View attachment 116710


That's the one. It has two settings: off and unbearably tinny.


----------



## lefteri (Sep 30, 2017)

editor said:


> That's the one. It has two settings: off and unbearably tinny.


There is actually a decent rcf active speaker in the cupboard but it's a bit big to find a space for


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2017)

bimble said:


> Sound system in there is fucked right now anyway . Really bad , sounds like music is playing next door .


Yep. beesonthewhatnow  came down and fixed it, but now it's been fiddled with and sounds awful It's too quiet and the sound quality is appalling. And to think we used to have banging live music nights in there with a great sound not that long ago


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2017)

lefteri said:


> There is actually a decent rcf active speaker in the cupboard but it's a bit big to find a space for


I wasn't allowed to use it last time.


----------



## lefteri (Sep 30, 2017)

editor said:


> Yep. beesonthewhatnow  came down and fixed it, but now it's been fiddled with and sounds awful It's too quiet and the sound quality is appalling. And to think we used to have banging live music nights in there with a great sound not that long ago



I thought it sounded alright, maybe not everywhere but in front of the booth it was punchy and loud enough (we had to crank the amps a bit to get it loud enough once the place was full)


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2017)

lefteri said:


> I thought it sounded alright, maybe not everywhere but in front of the booth it was punchy and loud enough (we had to crank the amps a bit to get it loud enough once the place was full)


These days are looooong gone, sadly. The place used to be a cracking gig. Bands loved it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 1, 2017)

editor said:


> Yep. beesonthewhatnow  came down and fixed it, but now it's been fiddled with and sounds awful It's too quiet and the sound quality is appalling. And to think we used to have banging live music nights in there with a great sound not that long ago


Yep. They paid for my travel down and for a day sorting it. I got it sounding great. Within a week they'd managed to fuck it up


----------

